# Pivot e-Vault gravel e-bike details and riding impressions



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

$10,000??? HOLY CRAP, that's a LOT of money!! Who the h3ll has THAT kind of money to throw at just a gravel bike? Do you people live in the REAL world??


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

No Time Toulouse said:


> $10,000??? HOLY CRAP, that's a LOT of money!! Who the h3ll has THAT kind of money to throw at just a gravel bike? Do you people live in the REAL world??


And one that like all tech, goes obsolete a few years down the road.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

No Time Toulouse said:


> $10,000??? HOLY CRAP, that's a LOT of money!! Who the h3ll has THAT kind of money to throw at just a gravel bike? Do you people live in the REAL world??


That indeed is the problem. They're pursuing the rich, adventurous dentist or tech exec and they do exist. But what is that? 10%? At $6k the would be a LOT more riders who would buy this and enjoy this on a wider spectrum of uses.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

harryman said:


> And one that like all tech, goes obsolete a few years down the road.


True, true, not the longest shelf life. Sell after 3 years and move on to new motors is usually the best strategy. At this price though, the resale price may be rough


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

For an extra $20K you can get this


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Well, that's also overpriced. For about $7k, you can get a very useable electric MOTORcycle for commuting. One that you can actually use on the highway.....


----------

